

Ask News.YC: Conservation of Pulse - Local Causality - Save The Galaxy - trekker7

OK, weird post. So I went to the Sunnyvale Fry's the other day and noticed for the first time that on the walls of the interior cafe, near the ceiling, this phrase was written:<p>"Conservation of Pulse - Local Causality - Save The Galaxy"<p>I did a Google search and found out that there's basically no info on the Web about it. Does anyone know what this means, or what it refers to?!
======
dcurtis
Something involving the pulsating light on the front of a MacBook Pro will be
caused by something else nearby, thereby saving the galaxy.

Simple.

------
derefr
It's probably just a meme of some sort, but might very well be an Alternate
Reality Game. If the same thing shows up anywhere else, I would ask around
here: <http://forums.unfiction.com/forums/>

